# What's going on with 8Dio support? Chat resolved issue quickly.



## pderbidge (Aug 30, 2021)

I've said a lot of good things about 8dio around here so I feel justified in expressing my frustration. I emailed an initial support request (granted it was not about a particular issue but a question about the process for getting the old Adagio libraries). I initially got a response right away, however there were some things in the response that didn't make sense to me so I replied asking for clarification. 3 weeks later and still no response. So I then decided to open a new ticket to see if that would help and a week later, STILL no response.


----------



## TomaeusD (Aug 30, 2021)

Have you tried their chat as well? I've had success with that.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Aug 31, 2021)

I’ve never had to email 8dio support, but also, I think in the support chat, it really depends who deals with you! I posted the following in response to another member’s chat enquiry in the “Curse you 8dio” thread:

“I had a similar occurrence recently. I also couldn’t find the V8P libraries, and was told by chat to maybe use a different browser? I was asked if I was logged in, obviously yes, as I could see my purchases and V8P was shown. I asked for the 65% code, which seemed to confuse the support person, which also didn’t get anywhere and then the chat locked up!”

I used the chat probably a day later at a different time, and my same query was sorted in 3 minutes flat!

My request for being given the Legacy Adagio libraries after getting Anthology was equally quick and problem free.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 31, 2021)

I've had great experiences with both the chat and email support, though the chat was indeed significantly faster. The email took a while. I'm hoping you were just unlucky in this case and that what you describe isn't the norm


----------



## porrasm (Aug 31, 2021)

The support chat is terrible on mobile. But my issue was resolved quickly through email as well.


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 31, 2021)

No problem with email support and chat. Very good support. 
Don't understand what is happening to you.....
Just retry...maybe....


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 31, 2021)

This seems like an a-typical bad experience for you. Usually 8Dio Support is very fast and to the point.


----------



## jeffreycl (Aug 31, 2021)

Try again. I've used both email and chat. 8Dio has always given great support. Email may take a couple days if it is the weekend, but expected that.


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 31, 2021)

TomaeusD said:


> Have you tried their chat as well? I've had success with that.


I have not thought of that. Thanks


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 31, 2021)

jeffreycl said:


> Try again. I've used both email and chat. 8Dio has always given great support. Email may take a couple days if it is the weekend, but expected that.


I think waiting for 4 weeks is long enough. I'll try the chat.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 31, 2021)

Somewhere between 1% and 3% of our Realitone support responses get blocked by people's email servers, even before going to your spam folder. In other words, you can't see them even if you try, since your email server may have zapped them before they could even get to your spam folder. It's really annoying, but some email servers (especially if you have your own website as your email domain) subscribe to blacklist services which are very aggressive. There are hundreds of these blacklist services and it's impossible to keep up with them all.

I'm guessing that's what's going on here, so I would either try 8dio's chat feature, or contact them through Facebook, or use some other alternate means. Or better yet, email them using a different email address from a different email domain.


----------



## tc9000 (Aug 31, 2021)

I have also had great experiences using the 8dio website chat - they have always been able to rapidly solve any problems / queries I raised with them.


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 31, 2021)

jeffreycl said:


> Try again. I've used both email and chat. 8Dio has always given great support. Email may take a couple days if it is the weekend, but expected that.


I think waiting for 4 weeks is long enough. I'll try the chat


Mike Greene said:


> Somewhere between 1% and 3% of our Realitone support responses get blocked by people's email servers, even before going to your spam folder. In other words, you can't see them even if you try, since your email server may have zapped them before they could even get to your spam folder. It's really annoying, but some email servers (especially if you have your own website as your email domain) subscribe to blacklist services which are very aggressive. There are hundreds of these blacklist services and it's impossible to keep up with them all.
> 
> I'm guessing that's what's going on here, so I would either try 8dio's chat feature, or contact them through Facebook, or use some other alternate means. Or better yet, email them using a different email address from a different email domain.


Thanks Mike. I think you're probably right. That does make sense. I've always had prompt response in the past from 8dio. I feel dumb for not thinking about trying the chat or I would have done that first before posting here. Once I get a chance, I'll try the chat. I've just been a bit swamped these last few days.


----------



## gamma-ut (Sep 1, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Somewhere between 1% and 3% of our Realitone support responses get blocked by people's email servers, even before going to your spam folder. In other words, you can't see them even if you try, since your email server may have zapped them before they could even get to your spam folder. It's really annoying, but some email servers (especially if you have your own website as your email domain) subscribe to blacklist services which are very aggressive. There are hundreds of these blacklist services and it's impossible to keep up with them all.
> 
> I'm guessing that's what's going on here, so I would either try 8dio's chat feature, or contact them through Facebook, or use some other alternate means. Or better yet, email them using a different email address from a different email domain.


It's not just blacklists: sometimes the servers just don't seem to get along. One potential issue is "greylisting" where the receiving server at first refuses the connection and demands a retry. The logic is that spammer servers don't bother with the retry. However, sometimes legit mailservers don't get around to retrying either or don't retry in the expected timeframe, so they wind up getting bounced again (and again).


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 1, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> It's not just blacklists: sometimes the servers just don't seem to get along. One potential issue is "greylisting" where the receiving server at first refuses the connection and demands a retry. The logic is that spammer servers don't bother with the retry. However, sometimes legit mailservers don't get around to retrying either or don't retry in the expected timeframe, so they wind up getting bounced again (and again).


I didn't know that, but based on some of the bounce notices we get, I can see that being a possibility.

_"They haven't gotten back to me"_ is a recurring thread topic here, so I've started a new sticky thread repeating what I wrote above, since I think 9 times out of 10, blocked emails is the issue. Feel free to repost your response there as well.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 1, 2021)

Highly appreciated @Mike Greene - thanks for this.

Also, @pderbidge I hope @8Dio News have been able to help you out via chat or mail.


----------



## pderbidge (Sep 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Highly appreciated @Mike Greene - thanks for this.
> 
> Also, @pderbidge I hope @8Dio News have been able to help you out via chat or mail.


Yep, I just barely got on with chat. Issues resolved in less than a minute!!! Thanks.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 1, 2021)

pderbidge said:


> Yep, I just barely got on with chat. Issues resolved in less than a minute!!! Thanks.


That’s cool! In that case, may I suggest you’d consider to change the title of this thread because it appears there aren’t really any issues with 8Dio’s Support and the title sort of still suggests there are? I’m sorry… I have some sort of OCD for stuff like this


----------



## pderbidge (Sep 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> That’s cool! In that case, may I suggest you’d consider to change the title of this thread because it appears there aren’t really any issues with 8Dio’s Support and the title sort of still suggests there are? I’m sorry… I have some sort of OCD for stuff like this


I suppose I could, however, support told me that they never received my email response so it may be an issue on their side that they should look into. They still took care of me so that's what counts.


----------



## 8Dio News (Sep 1, 2021)

pderbidge said:


> I think waiting for 4 weeks is long enough. I'll try the chat.


Sorry to hear that you have been waiting 4 WEEKS! Support typically respond to customer emails within 24 hours, but usually significantly less. If you do not receive a reply within 24 hours, especially on a week-day, then your email may not have come through to us. We would never ignore a customer, as our customers are very important to us.

Our Customer Support chat hours are Monday-Friday 10AM-6PM and 11PM-3AM Pacific Standard time.


----------

